# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Шифровальщик VS зашифровки

## 29G

Привет .мои файлы ,жёсткий диск зашифрованы мной +пароль на них. .   вопрос-может ли вирус-шифровальщик зашифровать мои зашифрованные файлы?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Здравствуйте.

Может.

----------


## Azraex

Каким образом это происходит? Неужели единственным способом обезопасить себя является хранение файлов на облаке?
Я художник и у меня на ноутбуке хранится много очень нужных файлов. Мне приходится хранить рисунки, как минимум год, с форматами .psd или .sai для видимости слоёв в том случае, если потребуется подтверждения авторства. Именно по этой причине объём у всех моих папок с рисунками большой и уже не умещается на дисках Гугла и Яндекса. Какие есть еще комфортные и безопасные облачные хранилища? В дополнение, вопрос: могут ли злоумышленники проникнуть в облако и как этого избежать?

----------


## olejah

*Azraex*, создавайте резервные копии на отдельном съёмном диске. Не стоит держать его постоянно подключенным, просто раз в месяц копируйте на него важные файлы. Облако — тоже неплохо, но лучше и локально иметь нужные данные.

----------

Azraex

----------

